
Show HN: jinx – a magical nginx wrapper - pretzelhands
https://github.com/pretzelhands/jinx
======
pretzelhands
Hello Hacker News!

I recently accidentally crashed my entire infrastructure with Caddy server.
Thus I had to quickly switch to nginx to get my sites back up.

While dealing with the nginx setup process I found it super annoying to switch
between the various commands all the times

(ln -s /etc/nginx/sites-available/ .., vi /etc/nginx/sites-available/ ..,
systemctl restart nginx, ..)

So I built this little wrapper around the commands to streamline the process!

I hope you find it useful and give it a shot on your local dev setup or
similar!

------
ronaldl93
Epic! Starred it. Will definitely come it handy. Thanks!

